# Chili Verde My Way



## Royedw (Jan 6, 2010)

You'll need Anaheim & poblano peppers, sweet onion, garlic, tomatillos or 1 jar Salsa Verde and pork. Cilantro is your taste and a corn flower along with chili makin' spices. 5 Qt saute pan, olive oil and a pint of Quervo Gold tequila.

Get the Anaheim peppers, about 10 and poblanos, 2 maybe 3,.. and roast them on my grill until you see scorching begin, remove and put in a covered bowl to sweat. Prepare the other ingredients, chop sweet onion, garlic and dice the pork _(about 2lbs)_. I usually look for the leaner cuts that are on sale that will dice well for you. To make a thicker chili I'll coat the diced pork in a spicey _(you figure it out) _corn flower mixture, then put in a 5 qt saute pan of heated olive oil and brown. Now here's *the most important* part of this for me. I'll dump in a pint of Quervo Gold tequila and cover while sauteing. _(yeah, and a shot for the cook)

_While this is going on peel & seed the peppers then dice, by the time you've done this add the peppers, garlic & onion to the saute pan. If you need liquid I add a beer, _(& one for the cook)_ and stir.

I find tomatillos are optional, I'll use them if I can find them but I've found a quick down & dirty method is to buy a jar of Salsa verde and add that since tomatillos are used in the recipe. I will also add one can of stewed tomatoes just for a little red color.  For spices I use the usual suspects in making chili although a tad less chili powder.

This chili will be pretty thick because of the flour coating which is good because you can stretch by adding liquid to it if necessary, a little more beer _(& the rest for the cook)_ or whatever you like. Great as a smother for rellenos, burritos and I've even had a chef friend of mine make a "green chili pizza" for the Super Bowl adding shredded jack cheese, diced tomatoes & black olives as topping. If anyone makes money off this,.. send me some!! Enjoy!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting.. does the tequila flavor shine through?

And welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Royedw (Jan 6, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> Sounds interesting.. does the tequila flavor shine through?
> 
> And welcome to the neighborhood.


 
I use Quervo Gold because it's cheap and it has a stronger Agave flavor and is much cheaper than using an expensive Anejo brand, _(Cabo, Patron etc.)_ that's why I like it in magaritas because you taste the tequila in the mix,_(I can never figure out why people order Patron Silver in a magarita when you can't taste it...)_ That's a "sippin'" whiskey!

The alcohol tenderizes the pork and I guess if you used enough you would increase "the flavor", you'll have to experiment with that, The alcohol cooks off so as it reduces I'm thinking more would impart more flavor,.. lf you try let me know

Geez, I just noticed,.. did I really spell flour,.. "flower"????,... duh


----------



## mexican mama (Jan 7, 2010)

very nice recipe...will try this one soon


----------

